# Nice rig



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Mono and Stereo High-End Audio Magazine: PrimaryControl / Wolf von Langa / Thomas Mayer Munich 2014


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Boom Chicka Wa Wa!!


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

those look just like my flux capacitors! Seems like a waste to have all that nice gear and all those sound reflective windows to wreak havok on the sound waves


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

theoldguy said:


> those look just like my flux capacitors! Seems like a waste to have all that nice gear and all those sound reflective windows to wreak havok on the sound waves


You're probably right. However, it was a hotel room at a show. At 350k for the speakers and 115k for the amps, I'm sure the owner would find a more suitable place to do some listening.


----------

